# Hello Cat World - Introducing Lenni



## Cat Daddy Life (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

New here, and so glad to get to meet you all. Here's my introduction:

I'm Aaron, a crazy cat daddy from Australia. Lenni is the cutie in the photo. Once again, it's a pleasure to be here.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

It is a pleasure to have you here, and Lenni is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Cat Daddy Life (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome


----------

